# Prices on website??



## janineh (Aug 22, 2012)

I was wondering what you guys think or do.

In your opinion, should a website include a pricelist of services or not?

Will a client get in touch just to ask for pricing or move on to another photographer who clearly says how much it will be.

I am very confused about this. I personally like to see how much I am in for. A fellow photographer doesnt post prices and is fully booked. 

Hhmmm...

Thoughts please!!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the ultimate Ford/Chev debate.  A lot of people don't post prices in the belief that people will contact them to ask for pricing information and then be "hooked", while others (Like me) provide as much information as possible.  I choose to do it because I know that if I am looking for a service, and there is no pricing information on a prospective website, I'll move along.  I _may_ call that person, but more than likely I will not bother.  

I also believe, correctly or incorrectly, that posting pricing information helps narrow down those who contact you to the ones who are more in your target market.  That is:  If you're marketing to the $5-7000 wedding crowd, do you really want ten calls a day from the $500 budget brides?


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 22, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> This is the ultimate Ford/Chev debate.  A lot of people don't post prices in the belief that people will contact them to ask for pricing information and then be "hooked", while others (Like me) provide as much information as possible.  I choose to do it because I know that if I am looking for a service, and there is no pricing information on a prospective website, I'll move along.  I may call that person, but more than likely I will not bother.
> 
> I also believe, correctly or incorrectly, that posting pricing information helps narrow down those who contact you to the ones who are more in your target market.  That is:  If you're marketing to the $5-7000 wedding crowd, do you really want ten calls a day from the $500 budget brides?



But how does that work with editorial photographers?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 22, 2012)

> But how does that work with editorial photographers?


It probably doesn't.  But how many editorial photos does an editorial photographer sell just from people browsing their site?  What works for one situation, usually doesn't work for others....so it pays to know your market.

As for putting prices on your site for something like portrait and wedding photographer, their are indeed split camps.  Some believe that showing prices will be more likely to attract those only looking for a deal, and maybe scare away those looking at style & quality.  On the other hand, some will say that if you don't have your prices displayed, potential clients will just pass you over as they will have many options for photographers and they don't want to do the extra work of contacting you for your prices.  Plus, do you want to answer calls & E-mails that ask nothing but "what do you charge?"?

Personally, when I'm looking for a product or service, and I'm comparing websites, I'll tend to bypass those that don't list a price...especially if there are several others that do.  I like to feel that I have a lot of information when I call or E-mail someone to ask further questions.  But of course, it depends on the product/service.  

I think the important part is that you recognize your audience (your target market) and cater to what you think they would want/expect.  For example, if you are a high end wedding photographer and your prices are in the 5 digit range, then your specific price may not be an issue, then your client might be more interested in your images, or your reputation etc.  But on the other hand, you don't want people calling you all day, to ask the price, when they are way below your price range.  In other words, listing your (high) price is sort of a pre-qualifier.  

But of course, the main reason to not list your price, is that you do want people to call or e-mail you...because once that line of communication is open, you can engage your sales techniques and try to land the client.  I think this was more important in the 'old days' before the internet, but I'm sure there are still plenty of people putting it to good use.


----------



## janineh (Aug 22, 2012)

You do want ppl to contact you, yes, but wouldn't they anyway even if they see prices? I guess they just contact you to book if you have everything written online. If they haven't decided yet and want some more info you can suck them in. 

Anyone tried both ways and has answers??


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't post my prices because my site is more of a portfolio for which I contact others for jobs and internships lol.

If I had a full blown, hardcore business I would have a price list up.


----------



## rokvi (Aug 22, 2012)

Its not whether you have the prices or not that suck people in, its the quality of the site/photos. If people see quality images they will usually want to see more. A well laid out site helps to amplify the impact for them to want to take a closer look.

Just my two cents.


----------

